# Some questions about 200 for sale near me



## loki993 (Sep 13, 2008)

Near my house there is a 200 for sale. Its been sitting there for quite some time now. I stopped to take a quick look at it on my way to work today, quick as in pulling up and looking at the back. Its 800 and it says runs great, trans slipping. Looked at the back, its a 200 turbo. Didnt say quattro, would it if it was?, I doubt it, also no 20v? So Im assuming its a FWD 200 10vt. Meh I guess but its a turbo. I didnt get to see the milage or the condition of the interior. The outside looks pretty good at quick glance though, I expect some rust with a closer look as Im in Michigan, but who knows, stranger things have happened. 

Here are the questions:

What am I looking at to fix the trans or to replace it. 

I think I can get them down, maybe significantly, becasue of the trans and how long its been sitting there. Im not willing to pay 800 for it with the trans issue I dont think. 

Is it worth it at all if its not quattro or 20v? Id also rather have a stick. 

Honestly what I really want is an 80/90 or CQ but Id like to go turbo with one of those eventually and I guess this could be user for a donor at some point. 

What do you think good deal or pass and keep looking? I have time either way as I dont have the money built up for it right now anyway. 

There is also a nice looking, from the road at least, CQ I pass everyday on my way to work that is just sitting id like to ask about, but I dont want to until I have cash in hand.


----------

